# Oil filters for old Kubota



## gt9772c

Just bought an oil filter for my L245. Wow, it was $23. Has anyone found other brands of oil filters that fit the L245?


----------



## bigtooth

Yeah, i'll have to look up the part number and get back to you, but I use Napa Gold filters. Thats what came on mine when I got it.


----------



## Live Oak

Be sure to post this question in our Fleetguard Filter section. I bet Tristan can make you a great deal on some filters.


----------



## Live Oak

If Tristan cannot help you out. Baldwin makes a B178 that you can buy for $4.61 each if you buy a case of 12. That would be $55.36 for a case of 12 plus shipping. 

http://www.bfwebexpress.com/default.htm


----------



## bigtooth

Well I checked it out online and first found the Kubota filter #: 1521332090

then cross referenced it to Wix:

http://www.wixfilters.com/filterlookup/ResultsExact.asp?PartNo=15213-32090+

Then took that part number from the Wix: 51342 

and crossed it to NAPA:


http://www.aloha34.com/information/oilfiltertable.pdf

Hope this helps!

I just bought my l245DT, how loud is your engine, mine seems to be kind of noisy when in the lower RPM's. I'm suspecting the valve clearance.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by bigtooth _
> *Well I checked it out online and first found the Kubota filter #: 1521332090
> 
> then cross referenced it to Wix:
> 
> http://www.wixfilters.com/filterlookup/ResultsExact.asp?PartNo=15213-32090+
> 
> Then took that part number from the Wix: 51342
> 
> and crossed it to NAPA:
> 
> 
> http://www.aloha34.com/information/oilfiltertable.pdf
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> I just bought my l245DT, how loud is your engine, mine seems to be kind of noisy when in the lower RPM's. I'm suspecting the valve clearance. *


The L245 engine has a real raspy combustion knock sound at idle and low speed. You might try a good cetane boosting fuel additive such as Power Service or Stanadyne to help quiet combustion noise.


----------

